# Finally getting back into the game!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So not posted much lately. I still come on but not as much.. Life is busy that's for sure! Not just been gone from here but also from the show ring. I think my last shows was November. Daisy got her CCA in October. Got lots of great feedback and compliments on her. Between kids, work and we finally took my dream vacation to Disney World, I had to cut back on showing. I also, missed entering a few shows because I forgot! Lol 
So This upcoming weekend we are heading to Harrisburg. I am only showing Daisy for now. Chase doesnt have much of a tail.. He likes to mess with it when Daisy goes into heat.  She is looking really good and I am so hoping that we can accomplish something! Her brother Koda, who lives in Michigan, just needs one more Major to become a Champion. :crossfing:crossfing that it happens soon! This weekend he was close as he went Reserve. 
Here are some pictures of her today. I had to do some grooming and we practiced too. Eva, my daughter, helped by taking some pictures.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wouldn't let me post multiple pics at one time..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Her pretty face!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

she is so cute. I love her. My boy messes w/ his tail... Fooey is my new best friend.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have seen Koda around the show rings including this weekend - nice boy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

bethlehemgolden said:


> she is so cute. I love her. My boy messes w/ his tail... Fooey is my new best friend.


He is doing pretty good... Knock on wood. But she's due in heat in July... So :crossfing he won't do it more damage. He needs more time mature.. He's getting there.. At least it saves me from entry fees for him. His sister Paddy is looking pretty good, so I am showing her at shows at the end of April as they are in my state!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Kelli! I am hoping that we at least don't embarass ourselves.. Lol but it would be nice to get a ribbon..or two! :crossfing


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> Have seen Koda around the show rings including this weekend - nice boy.


Thanks! I wish I lived closer to see him. We showed last year at the Pittsburgh Speciality. Not sure if I can swing that again. She was trying to make it out to a show around us but it just hasnt lined up. I am hoping he gets his Championship soon!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So we went to the Harrisburg shows. I went with a friend of mine who shows Norwegian Buhund (a medium sized spitz herding breed). I also got to show one of them too because a friend of hers had two that was in the breed ring. It was fun to show another breed. 

We didn't get first place but the first day Saturday we got 3rd (out of 4 in the bred-by class) and 4th on Sunday. She showed a little better Saturday but I think we have improved from last year. It had been almost 6 months since we last showed. I am proud of us of where we have come and the fact that I am doing it myself. I feel a little bit more relaxed in the bred-by group as There arent any professional handlers...but there are some more experienced owner handlers. 

So we aren't showing this upcoming weekend..had lans already but the following we are showing in my home state. It's the only shows here and we have a golden specialty too. I am showing Daisy and her half-sister Paddy that I co-own. That will be interesting as I will be showing them back to back. But Chase isn't ready as he needs to fill out more and his tail needs to grow! 

Here are some pictures from this weekend!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I hate that it wont load more than one!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My pretty girl.. Such a lovely head!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

On the move!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She looks gorgeous in all the pics<:

One tiny suggestion with the grooming - and see what other people say. 

Do you see that ridge on her shoulders? Part of her ruff... You want to take a stripper to that to smooth it out. It's distracting from her good parts.

**Meant to add, you may want to do a combination of the above and really making sure you blow dry that area as flat/smooth as possible.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> She looks gorgeous in all the pics<:
> 
> One tiny suggestion with the grooming - and see what other people say.
> 
> Do you see that ridge on her shoulders? Part of her ruff... You want to take a stripper to that to smooth it out. It's distracting from her good parts.


Ok.. i dont know why I didnt notice that.. Her brother has that issue.(Even more so than her) But I can appreciate it now that you mention it! So thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Have fun with your pretty girl, and congrats on Koda!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Have fun with your pretty girl, and congrats on Koda!


 Thank you! Koda is showing the end of April at the specialty in Ohio. :crossfing that is where he finishes!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have been watching Koda's journey and it is awesome. You should be very proud, you have produced very nice dogs. I am glad you are getting back out there because I am seeing some great things in thier future! You done good.:--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

LJack said:


> I have been watching Koda's journey and it is awesome. You should be very proud, you have produced very nice dogs. I am glad you are getting back out there because I am seeing some great things in thier future! You done good.:--big_grin::--heart:


Thanks for the kind words! Koda didn't get any points this past weekend. So he still needs his last major. But the good news is he is coming out here to show with us in Pennyslvania in the beginning of June! I can't wait to see him now. Last time was a year ago in June at the Pittsburgh specialty. We can't do that this year so he is coming out here. He is also is coming out to get his hips and elbows done at my work. I get to do them. 

This weekend I am showing Daisy and Paddy at my only shows that are in my state. My club Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club is holding our annual specialty. So we always go to that to support the club. We are having two shows Saturday so will be a little chaotic as I am showing both girls. My breeder can help or one of my other golden or show friends. Then the following weekend are two golden specialties in NJ. Busy busy! But the more we get out and do it the better we will get! At least I hope! Lol


----------

